

Show HN: Hiburo open beta is ready - hiburo
https://hiburo.com/blog/2013/10/9/open-beta-is-ready/

======
jhomhenvhisst
Some screenshots would be nice.

~~~
hiburo
We are all about showing the real thing — working on one-click demo feature
right now.

~~~
devindotcom
It seems a little strange to me to promote a launch even at a minor scale with
no screenshots or video at all showing exactly what the product is.

The blog consists of one entry. On the front page, the first "feature" is
putting your team "in perspective" as they are "checking in and out" \- of
where? For what purpose?

Share, discuss, plan - in what format? Chat, stacked posts, threaded view a la
yammer or the like? This is very vague!

~~~
hiburo
Sorry that it throws you away, but currently we are looking for users who are
ready to fill five inputs and click that green button.

We decided against screenshots because shortly will be adding a quick link to
demo. It is a minor promotion to get as much criticism as we can get before
going beyond open beta.

~~~
mattzito
But you won't get criticism without showing people the app. Heck, I won't sign
up for services that only have little explainer videos instead of screenshots
and text, there's no way I'm filling out a form to figure out whether or not I
care about this.

------
alinspired
Love the graphics on your home page!

And it's time to set DEBUG = False in your Django settings file :)

~~~
hiburo
Thanks!

And debug mode is off now :)

------
phogster
How are you different/better than Trello?

~~~
hiburo
Trello is a very specific tool. Hiburo is not a task manager alone, we focus
on teams, broader workflow, setting the right atmosphere for communication in
general. We have pure fun elements like achievements too.

Check out this landing section[1], you can find most of our main features
there.

[1] [https://hiburo.com/#features](https://hiburo.com/#features)

~~~
logicman
You mean like brightpod.com :)

